

If the New iPhone Has Fingerprint Authentication, Can It Be Hacked? - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/what-if-apples-new-phone-has-fingerprint-authentication/

======
jloughry
According to this article,

[http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/siri-two-
years/](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/siri-two-years/)

Apple keeps Siri voice recordings for two years. It appears from recently
published patents that the Authentec sensor depends on an external CPU to
perform hashing operations on the biometric signature. This suggests that a
raw image of fingerprints is at least available to the iPhone's processor and
could be transmitted back to a data centre for storage.

------
jloughry
It's not obvious, but the article was written by Bruce Schneier.

------
Qtz
Ha! Conspiracy. Is apply working for the NSA?

------
devx
Apple would be insane to have a centralized database with all the
fingerprints. It's bad enough that NSA can even get your individual data as
you sync your iPhone with your iTunes on a computer. Having it on a central
server means they can get tens or hundreds of millions of fingerprints in one
nice scoop.

~~~
jloughry
Apple already has a database of voice samples. Siri works by transmitting
voice requests back to Apple's data centre where they are interpreted into
text. Voice samples in the database, if it exists, may be indexed by identity,
location, background noise, topic, and correlated activity. Not sure how
feasible it might be to synthesise ad hoc utterances in the voice of a known
person using that database, but it could certainly be used as a voice print
comparison to identify individuals by sound.

ETA: speculation

